# Green scum



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

After I come home from Cumberland this week I was suprised to see some sort of thin green scum/dust type stuff on my pond. I have corn and been fields on both sides of my property. Im assuming its pollin for that but im not so sure. I put a pump in there to get the water moving around some but does very little. It go's away for a little while after a ran then slowly comes back. Is this something to worry about. The pond is always clear of any type of moss. What should I do? Do I need a chemical? Thanks Guys


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I think a bale of barley hay will get rid of it. You can also try a couple bales of first cut hay and that removes a lot of things that are in the water. Or just wait till someone on here really knows what to do...or call someone like Jones fish management or a couple sponsors on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I live a similar area. I think your suspicion is correct. It should go away the next rain or you could just spray it with water to make it sink.

If it's really bothering you, theoretically, there are environmentally friendly wetting agents such as Holtight 102 that are safe for fish that should break the surface tension making it dissappear and more difficult for it to reappear although I've never tried it for this purpose. I have heard of people dilluting dishwashing liquid and misting it over the surface to accomplish the same thing but I'm not sure of the consequences if any...probably depends on the detergent/phosphate levels.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

We are seeing green scum all across the region. It could just be pollen but it is probably also planktonic algae. Increased aeration will help. Surface agitation with surface aeration is the best choice. You can also apply algaecides like Cutrine or Algimycin to kill the algae. Treat on a day when it is all bunched up to one side so you can hit as many algae cells as possible with your treatment.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. It looked to be getting worse and kinda thicker today. This sucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Jim, did the recent rain knock this stuff down? Any pics?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Jim, did the recent rain knock this stuff down? Any pics?


It has. Now theres a few spotty spots of it floating around. I just bought a aereation system to put 2 bubblers in the pond. So it should be here by the weekend. That should help out the pond all around.


----------

